# Eclipse ...API Befehlserweiterung geht nicht



## kleinfritzchen (14. Jul 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin am verzweifeln!
ist das normal das man bei eclipse wenn man zB. "System." eingibt kein Fenster aufgeht mit möglichen weiteren Methoden?
Ich habe JDK 1.6.026 heruntergeladen und installiert. In  das Inst.Verzeichniss hab ich die JavaDoc 1.6.025 entpackt. In eclipse hab ich über "jr.>Properties>Javadoc" das API verzeichniss eingebunden.
Und trotzdem kriege ich keine Hilfe!
gibt es eine Tastenkombination die ich vielleicht versehentlich gedrückt hab um diese Hilfe auszuschalten?
Oder ist das normal?

MfG Fritz


----------



## SlaterB (18. Jul 2011)

noch aktuell?,
funktioniert Strg + Space?
API braucht es gar nicht, kann man auch mit eigenen Klassen machen


----------



## TheDarkRose (18. Jul 2011)

"System." ??? Das ist doch bei .NET und nicht java

probiers doch mal mit java. oder javax.


----------



## Gonzo17 (18. Jul 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> "System." ??? Das ist doch bei .NET und nicht java
> 
> probiers doch mal mit java. oder javax.



Ich denke gemeint ist zB 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println("Test");
```


----------



## bERt0r (18. Jul 2011)

Hatt mal ein ähnliches Problem, das einzige das funktioniert hat war neuen Worksspace erstellen, alte Projekte importieren, und alles läuft auf einmal.


----------



## kleinfritzchen (18. Jul 2011)

Hallo,
ich glaub ich hab eine erklährung...
es funktioniert nachdem ich eine neue JDK installiert hab, aber nur wenn ich ständig dran bleib. da ich die Projekte auf verschiedenen Festplatten hab und der Rechner auch mal längere zeit nicht benutzt wird geht es nach längerem Stillstand einfach nicht mehr. Ein Neustart des Rechners lässt es dann wieder funktionieren!
Bei der "alten JDK" geht es aber immer noch nicht. weis nicht warum aber ich bin erst mal zufrieden das es überhaupt wieder geht (ist ein wenig nerfig wenn man sich vertippt und nach dem Fehler suchen muss...)
das ist vielleicht auch eine Hilfe und ein Rat an alle die nicht so versiert mit Eclipse sind, nur da was zu verändern wo man auch weis was passiert!
Ich geb ja zu das das (aus eigener Erfahrung!!!) echt nicht ganz einfach ist mit so einem Programm umzugehen wenn man ein Anfänger ist.
Deshalb ein dank an all jene die sich die Mühe machen und die manchmal "idiotischen" Fragen von uns Anfängern beantworten...

Vielen Dank an Alle!!!
MfG Fritz


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jul 2011)

Ich habe von dem Fehler schon einigemal hier gelesen, ihn aber noch nie selbst erlebt.
Oft scheint die Ursache eine falsche Einstellung in den Preferences zu sein.
Öffne den Preferences Dialog und geh zu Java -> Editor -> Content Assist -> Advanced
Klick dann auf 'restore defaults'


----------

